# East Mids Mid Week Evening Meet - August 24th - 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

As well as the normal monthly meet / cruise I'm going to try for a mid week evening meet again, hopefully better attended than the last one. Saying that tho Tosh and myself did have good fun testing the speeds of the QS over the remapped 225, on the, errm, private, errrm field next to the pub...

Anyway, meeting place is again to be the Snipe pub on the private field, errm I mean A38, near Sutton in Ashfield. Meeting between 7:30pm and 8:00pm. There will be chance for a vag-com diag session and also to stop for some food if people want to.

So who's up for this one then?

*Location... Meeting about 7.30pm - 8.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*So far...*

Nem
TTK
Matt
TTDunc
WozzaTT
Possibly YogiBear, TThriller, Farrow-Chan

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

should be ok nick, hope the cars ok after the bad luck you had last week

fraser [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick mate,

24th AUGUST is weeks away! It might be p!ssing down by then 

How about one a bit nearer? While the weather's still good.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How the hell did you two manage to post at exactly the same moment?

LOL!

What about this coming Thursday evening? 27th July?

Nick


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

telepathy [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> telepathy [smiley=end.gif]


Exactly


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thursday 27th will do nicley nick, cheers
May be on own as feeling out numbered by kingfishers!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fraser


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Thurday 27th will do nicely Nick, cheers.

I dont think I will have have a passenger this time though.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You two are scaring me now! Same time and same text... Anyway...

Due to popular demand:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66905

This coming week, 27th July meet.

Post in there if you're up for that one and leave this thread for the August meet.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

BOO :!:


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Will be there.


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Will be there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Any more?

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well a huge thanks to Duncan, Kev and Roger for coming to the meet tonight. I think we will all agree we had a right good chat and went through every TT topic we could! Really enjoyed it I have to say, we nice to have a group of us all sharing the same level of enthusiasm which isn't always the case.

I must start putting a warning on upcoming meet threads tho about the fact you WILL spend money after attending a meet or two  Tonight I've sold two remaps, two DV's a haldex upgrade, a few short shifts and aero wipers I think in all. Ed at APS ought to be giving me commisiion on it all 

Anyway, I got a few pics late on after Kev and Duncan had left which was a shame but still had to post them up...


















































Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Nick,Duncan & Roger,

Thanks lads last night was a really good night , here's to many more.
Mind you don't know if my bank balance will take much more of "Nicks persuasion".
Stroll on only had two cokes & it looks like it's gonna cost me enough money to have bought everyone in the pub a drink last night.

It's good to talk and we certainly did that, top night lads.
see you all again soon

Kev (TTK)


----------

